#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Engineering Softwares for Btech & Mtech Students

## pohcohmoh

Free structural software? Is       there such a thing? It is just knowing where to look. There are quite a       few places now to obtain software. This page contains information on where       to obtain free programs and fully working programs that the Author allows       you to evaluate. All the software is fully working and no unusable or time       limited demos are listed here.

* Some software may require       registration after an evaluation period. Read the software documentation for       details.

If       you know of any software that falls into the description on the left,       please e-mail me with details and I will post it up.

 *Link to: Spreadsheets       for Structural Engineering*

 5-Star rating       against the software *******excellent ******very good *****good       ****average ***poor



*Software* 
*Rating*
*Where to get*

*FRAMEWORK
*2D and 3D linear elastic frame analysis. Completely free, 32-bit       windows software. _Get this one!_
 *****
http://home.wanadoo.nl/wolsink

*RING*       is a powerful 32 bit mechanism analysis program for single and multi-span       masonry arch bridges. A unique feature is its ability to analyse multi-ring       brickwork arch bridges. Developed at the University of Sheffield, UK.       Free download.
 *****
www.shef.ac.uk/ring

*FastFrame* by Enercalc.This is a 32 bit Windows 95, 98 & NT Two-Dimensional frame  analysis program. You can model any type of framed 2D structure by  setting "joints" and specifying "members" that span between them. After  loads and load cases are specified the displacements and forces are  calculated by solving a bandwidth minimized stiffness matrix using an       active column solver.       US, SI, and Metric units. Requires 800x600 video mode using  "Small" fonts. Free       software.
_(__This would have been a 5-star but for the       video mode. It is still useable and I use it!)_
 ****
http://www.enercalc.com/support/
      downloads.asp

*Fastrak Simple Beam       by CSC
*Analysis and design of simple steel beams and cantilevers to BS       5950 :P: art 1:1990.       Free program.
 *****
http://www.cscworld.com/products/fastrak/multi/
      simbeam.htm

*BDES v5.0*
Free composite and non-composite simple steel beam design to BS 5950 from       the SCI.
_This is on the Corus Contruction Manual CD, request it       from their site._
 *****
http://www.corusconstruction.com

*Structural       Engineering Analysis Software* written by Herbert G. Whitman, PE. Many free programs here!       English and SI units.
 *****
http://www.fseas.info/ **

*CONCEPT by Reinforced       Concrete Council
*Conceptual design program for RC framed buildings.
_Get this on the RCC-2000 CD._
 ***
http://www.rcc-info.org.uk

*Atlas 1.20
*Freebeam analysis program.
 ***
http://www.rekenwonder.com/atlas.htm

*GRAPE GBW16*
3D Beam/Truss Finite Element Program.
 ****
http://www.grapesoftware.mb.ca/

*MicroBEAM 4.10* is the structural analysis and design tool for engineers. It       originally works in DOS world and now in Windows 3.1/95/98. Free. Also       available here is a pile group analysis program and a section properties       analysis program, both free. _MicroBeam is not BS8110._
 ***
http://members.tripod.com/~suphot/

*Skeleton*
      A free program for the analysis of plane frames. A DOS program which works       in Windows 3.1 & 95 Environment.
 ***
http://www.technouk.com/

*CADRE Lite*  2.1 Cadre Lite      is a 32 bit program for solving 3-D frame and beam type structures by the      finite element method.
 ?
http://www.cadreanalytic.com/cadrelit.htm

*UniPhase 2.1
*A free, program to assist in selecting soil density and calculating phase       system parameters such as void ratio, dry density, and degree of       saturation.
 **
http://www.unisoftltd.com/uniphase.htm

*Sphygmic Software Spreadsheet*
Free Excel-compatible spreadsheet program with over 100 functions.
 ****
http://www.ds.unifi.it/~stefanin/
      AGR_2001/SH/sssheet.htm

*MathGV (32-bit)* is a powerful, free program for graphing mathematical functions.
 *****     
http://www.mathgv.com

*L I S A* is a       professional finite element analysis program courtesy of Joachim       Pommerening.       The downloadable version is limited to a generous 1300 nodes, and  has very powerful Modelling Tools. It can be used to analyze Linear  Static Stresses, Eigenvalues and Eigenvectors in dynamic analysis.
 ?     
http://members.aol.com/jpommereni/LISA.html

*SLFFEA* is a  free       finite element analysis program which can be used by students as a  learning tool for FEM programming or by practicing engineers. This  program allows for non-zero boundary conditions and has skyline storage  of the stiffness matrix.
 ?     
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/2099/slffea.html

*Moment Distribution*       - free beam analysis program for Windows 95 and above.
?
http://www.angelfire.com/hi/teehornghean/

*Rectangular Beam Design      * is a free rectangular beam design program to BS8110. Windows 95 and above.
***
http://www.angelfire.com/hi/teehornghean/

*Geotechnical Software Directory      * -Free geotechnical software here. _Click on       the Freeware heading in the index._
****
http://www.ggsd.com/

*ConSpec* from the       Ready-mixed Concrete Bureau
- a software tool to assist in the specification of concrete for  construction projects. The aim is to produce specifications which are  both concise and complete.       Free.
 *****     
http://www.rcb.org.uk/conspec.htm

*FBEAM* from Fabsec.       Free software for the design of fabricated composite and non-composite       steel beams (with web openings) to BS5950. Produced by the Steel       Construction Institute. _You       can make up your own beam using the custom function. Request       a FBEAM CD from Fabsec's web site._
*****
http://www.fabsec.com/

*freeCAD*  is  an introductory 3D Computer Aided       Design package with Motion Simulation capabilities. It allows you  to create and manipulate collections of 3D       parts. The parts are 3D solid models, which can be connected or  assembled by joints or constraints. The parts and their connections  define the structure or mechanism that the assembly       represents.       Freeware.
?
http://www.askoh.com

*CONVERT* is  an easy to use unit conversion program that will convert the most  popular units of distance, temperature, volume, time, speed, mass,  power, density, pressure, energy and many others, including the ability  to create custom       conversions!
****
http://www.joshmadison.com/software/convert/

*Uconeer* -  Units Conversion for Engineers. This is a powerful, but easy to use,  units conversion tool created specifically for engineers. It includes  370 units in 42       categories. Freeware.
?
http://www.katmarsoftware.com/
      uconeer.htm

*Rockgrout* - a free       suite of programs about cement grouting in rock foundations for dams and       other heavy engineering structures by A Clive Houlsby, Grouting Engineer       (retired).
*****
http://www.users.bigpond.com/houlsby/

*Slope/W Student edition*       - free slope stability analysis software.
?
http://www.geo-slope.com/downloads/
      student.asp

*Curvefit* v2.11-A   -  Fits your data to one of 25 formulas and show you the best fit.       Free.
?
http://www.engineers.com/software/cfit.zip

*Winfit* - non linear       least squares fitting program for windows 3.x. Requires VBRUN100.DLL       in the /windows directory.
?
ftp://ftp.mecheng.asme.org/pub/
      WIN_ENG/WINFIT10.ZIP

*COMPACT* is a  suite of computer-aided learning programs covering 11 topics on  concrete technology and the design of concrete structures to EC2, where  appropriate.       Several of the modules, particularly on reinforced concrete  design, will also appeal to       engineers wishing to familiarise themselves with EC2. Free  download.
*****
http://www.compact.org.uk/software/

*Structural Analysis FEM       Software* - free Java Software that be tested online. Some can be       downloaded to run on your computer. 3D FEM Package, 2D FEM Package, Beam       Analyser,       Torsion Analyser, Truss Analyser, Vibrations Plotter, Graph Plotter.
*****
http://engineering.ipfox.com/
OR
http://members.dencity.com/thefemsite/
      index.html

*MARC/Designer* - A       completely free, fully functional finite element analysis software       courtesy MARC Analysis and Research Corp limited to 500 nodes. Can be used       for Linear static stress, buckling analysis, steady state heat transfer       and modal analysis. It has an excellent tutorial. @5MB
?
http://www.fest.tuwien.ac.at/EducationStudents/
      Instituts-EDV/OnlineManuals/FEM/MARC/Designer
      /Download/contents.html

*Graphmatica* -  is a powerful, easy-to-use, equation plotter with numerical and  calculus features. Graph Cartesian functions, relations, and  inequalities, plus polar, parametric, and ordinary differential  equations.
?
http://www8.pair.com/ksoft/

*BeamBoy Beam Analysis Tool*       is a utility for calculating engineering stress and deflection in structural beams and shafts.       BeamBoy is freeware.
****
http://www.geocities.com/richgetze/


*Solution of 2-Dimensional Trusses       and 3-Dimensional Trusses* - Two QBasic programs. Tensile &       compressive forces and reactions are output. The global stiffness matrix is displayed in these programs.       Also a Wireframe Modelling program with source code. Free.
?
http://www.angelfire.com/hi/teehornghean/

*WStrudl's WinBeam* -       is a free, continuous beam analysis program. It is in the WStrudl DEMO but       is independent to WinSTRUDL. Download and install the WStrudl demo, run the WMaster.exe and click on the Beam icon.
****
http://www.civilstructure.com/products/
      DownLoad/evaluate.htm

*Truss Master Analysis       Program* - Single form interface, input generators, deflection       animation, pan & zoom functions. Free, postware.
***
http://www.clubi.ie/ccaprani/
      trussmaster.htm

*Beamax* is  an application for graphically creating, editing and analysing  continuous beams.       The program supports an Automation interface which allows to run  the analysis in other applications like Microsoft Excel or Visual       Basic - Free.
**
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/cae/

*Femax* is a  component system that provides functionality for structural analysis  using the Finite Element Method (FEM). The system defines interfaces for  nodes, degrees of freedom       (DOF), matrices, vectors, models and elements. The Component  Object Model (COM) is used for object linking. All components support an  Automation interface for integration using the Visual Basic for  Applications (VBA) environment.
?
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/cae/

*CALSD*   "Educational Structural Engineering Program" has been developed at the  University of California, San Diego, to support teaching and learning of  structural engineering concepts and techniques.       CALSD provides functionality for three-dimensional linear elastic  static and dynamic analysis.       The system has been enhanced with a Windows 95/98/NT user  interface.       Free
?
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/calsd/

*Rebar*  -       Freeware bars calculator from Alashki Engineering Solutions.
     **
http://www.alashki.com/freeware.htm

*DDA for Windows* - a       free Windows program to perform discontinuous deformation analysis. Manual       is available online.
****
http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/Programs/
      Geotech/DDA/

*ALP99* - Axially       loaded pile, elastic pile supported by elasto-plastic springs.
*LLP99* - Laterally loaded pile, beam on elasto-plastic springs.
*SOILMECH* -  A summary of       the basic principles of soil mechanics.
*SPW2001* - Sheet pile wall analysis, beam on elasto-plastic springs,       student edition (maximum 4 layers).
*STB2001* - Slope stability by Bishop's method, student edition       (maximum 3 soil polygons).
*Winkler* - Beam on elastic foundation.
Free programs from the Geotechnical Laboratory of       Delft University.
****
http://geo000.citg.tudelft.nl/software
      /software_e.htm

*QSection* - free       Windows program for computing the section properties of arbitrary sections.
***
http://www.mecheng.asme.org/
      database/DESIGN/MASTER.HTML

*ELPLA* *Limit       Edition* (ELastic PLAte)- Analysis and design of slab  foundations.       The reinforcement of slab can be carried out by one of the  following design codes:       ACI, EC 2, DIN 1045 and ECP.       The ELPLA limit edition allows users to easily create projects for  analysis and design slab floor or raft foundation. It includes all  functions of the ELPLA standard edition except that the node number is  limited to 200 nodes.
****
http://www.elpla.com/

*Portal Frame Analysis       for MS Windows v3.x/95/98* - Portal Frame Analysis to BS449, works out       moments, reactions, stresses and the approximate section sizes required       for a given span of a steel portal frame.
?
http://www.dukeuk.freeserve.co.uk/
      files-x.htm

*Frame* -  Free software for static and dynamic structural analysis of 2D                and 3D linear elastic frames and trusses.       Computes the static deflections, reactions, internal element  forces, natural       frequencies, mode shapes and modal participation factors of  two-and three- dimensional elastic structures using direct stiffness       and mass assembly. From Duke University North Carolina.
?
http://www.duke.edu/~hpgavin/frame/

*Cbeam       2002* is a continuous beam software package that allows the user to       solve statically indeterminate beam structures. Defining multiple span       elements of varying elasticity's with uniform, distributed and       concentrated loading applications along with a variety of support       conditions is easily at the hands of the user.    
Note.       Although the package is described as a demo I can't see any limitations on       it's use. Also there appears to be no requirements to register.
*****
http://www.seaoc.org/Pages/software.html

 *FREE CAD SOFTWARE*

*IntelliCAD       2000*  by CADopia (base product) is a full 2D CAD program and is       available for free. IntelliCAD's native file format is .DWG. It allows you       to open any existing Autodesk AutoCAD file (V2.5 through 2000) and there       is no file conversion or data loss.
*****
http://www.cadopia.com/register.asp
OR
http://www.intellicadms.com/

*Volo View Express by       Autodesk
*Free application that lets you display and print AutoCAD  drawings without AutoCAD software. You can exchange information with  everyone involved in your project or on your design team, independent of  a       CAD program.
*****
http://www.autodesk.com/voloviewexpress

*TurboCAD       v 4 Learning Edition*, is a comprehensive, fully functional 2D CAD       software product. It is the ideal vehicle for new users to learn how to       use and discover the concepts behind CAD software. In addition it is a       viable product for producing professional 2D CAD drawings. Free       software.   
*****
http://nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0002.16/tc/

*CADVANCE       6.5 for Windows* - This is a       re-release of CADVANCE Version 6.5, a CAD software system designed for       Windows 3.1, but yet also runs on Windows 95/98 and NT. Originally       released in 1995 at a suggested retail price of $1950, it is now available       to anyone free of charge for the software.  This is not a demo, but a       full working version.  
?
http://www.cadvance.com/65form.htm

*QCad* is a free       open-source 2D CAD system for Linux, various Unices and Windows. The       developers main goals are to build a stable, fast and easy to use CAD for       everyone. One doesn't need any knowledge of a CAD program to start working       with QCad.   
****
http://www.qcad.org/index.php3

*CadStd Lite
*Free 2-D CAD program.
***
http://www.cadstd.com/

*MINOS   v. 2.1*
Minos is a free, full 3D Solid CAD System.
?
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/rleboite/minos.htm

*SoftCAD.3D Lite Version 1.16*       for FREE!
Practical-use software for easy creation of three- dimensional models.
?
http://www.softcad.com/index.html

*Solid Edge Origin*  is a FREE, limited-function version of our complete Solid Edge  software. It includes 3D modeling of basic parts, a complete 2D drafting  system, import and export of 2D CAD data and tutorials.
?
http://www.solid-edge.co.uk/home1.htm

*DesignWorkshop       Lite* - creates 3D models, walk-throughs and renderings, from       sketch to presentation, for home design and visualization of architecture,       landscapes, exhibits, or any spatial design projects. Free 3D       Software   
?
http://www.artifice.com/free/dw_lite.html

*VARKON* - a free CAD       system and  high level development tool for Engineering, Computer       Aided Design and Product Modeling applications.   
?
http://www.microform.se/index.htm#VAR

*Thinking 2D* - free       2D CAD program.
***
http://www.thinking2d.cjb.net/

*WHIP! Viewer* from       Autodesk allows you to quickly and easily distribute design files over a       network without AutoCAD software. It boosts collaboration and       information exchange among project members, and its available for       download free of charge.
*****
http://www3.autodesk.com/adsk/section/
      0,,163301,00.html

*Drawing QuickViewer* provides integrated "quick viewing" of AutoCAD       drawing files from the Windows File Explorer. Freeware.
?
http://www.mv.com/ipusers/crews/
      quickview.htm

*DWG Viewer 3.0* -       FreeDWG/DXF/DWF Viewer.   
?
http://www.infograph.com/products/dwgviewer/

*Power Tools for AutoCAD* offers you basic freeware tools for AutoCAD 2000, organized in a clear menu.
****
http://www.winsite.com/bin/
      Info?500000009183

*DESI-III* is  a powerful and       user friendly 2D CAD system with a lot of professional features:  associative hatching, dimensioning, associative text attributes to lines  and symbols, multiple (up to hundreds) lines or line chains and curves.  Automatic interruption of lines on user definable boundaries of symbols  AND repairing if the symbols is moved or deleted. Adaptive and  powerfull line pattern definitions, macro's etc. etc.       Freeware.
?
http://users.pandora.be/desi-iii/

*OttoPDF* is a freeware program that converts AutoCAD drawing files into Adobe Acrobat PDF files without using AutoCAD.
?
http://www.myndkryme.com/products/
      ottopdf.html

*OttoTiff* is a       conversion utility that takes AutoCAD DWG files and converts them to TIFF       Group IV image files. Freeware.
?
http://www.myndkryme.com/products/
      ottotiff.html

*European Structural       Steel Sections* available in .DWG format.
?
http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

 *Free USA Engineering Software*

*WSDOT Bridge Engineering Software*
Free programs from the Washington State Department of Transportation.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/eesc/bridge/Software/

*Office of Earthquake Engineering       Software*
Free California Transportation Department software for bridge foundations,       piles and concrete sections.

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/earthquake_engineering

*Expansion Joint Spacing Design*
Free program.

http://www.dynasoftinc.com/expjoint.htm

*Aladdin* -A  computational toolkit for the interactive matrix and finite element  analysis of large engineering structures, particularly building and  highway bridge structures.

http://www.isr.umd.edu/~austin/aladdin.html

*Pavement-Transportation Computer Assisted Structural Engineering*  - Distribution site for free airfield, road, railroad, and general  transportation, design and evaluation software written by US Army Corps  of Engineers

http://www.pcase.com/

*FElt* is a free system for finite element analysis.
The current version of FElt knows how to solve linear static and dynamic structural and thermal analysis       problems.

http://felt.sourceforge.net/

*Structural Engineering Programs       -*
free from the Florida Department of Transportation.

http://www.dot.state.fl.us/structures/proglib.htm

*Bridge Software Institute*       - University of Florida, bridge software.

http://bsi-web.ce.ufl.edu/downloads/

*IDARC* - A Computer Program for Inelastic Structural Analysis developed at the State University of New York at Buffalo.       The program is distributed free.

http://civil.eng.buffalo.edu/idarc2d50/

*Composite Beam/Girder       Program*
Free program.

ftp://users.aol.com/hspannu/compbeam.exe

*Concrete Column Program*       - This highly powerful program is an essential tool for designing concrete       columns in a Professional Engineering office. The Program can handle       UniAxial, BiAxial design of Circular, Rectangular and ANY SHAPE (Irregular       Shape defined by X,Y Coordinates) Columns.

ftp://users.aol.com/hspannu/column.exe

*ConcBeam* -  reinforced       concrete beam  "calculator". User enters Bending Moment and Shear,  the program generates reinforcement required in text and graphical  formats.       Working Stress, Load Factor and Load and Resistance, AASHTO or ACI  requirements.       English and Metric units. Free.

http://www.krtek.com/

*97 UBC Lateral Design       Spreadsheet* - this spreadsheet is intended as an educational  tool for the learning and understanding of the Wood provisions of the  1997 Uniform Building Code. It will perform both flexible and rigid  diaphragm analysis.       Requires Microsoft Excel. Free.

http://www.seaoc.org/Pages/software.html

*Two-cycle Moment Distribution -       RC Beam*       - this Excel spreadsheet performs two-cycle moment distribution  per the PCA publication of the same name. It designs positive and  negative moment reinforcement, stirrups, checks deflection, accounts for  column stiffness and performs crack control analysis.

http://www.seaoc.org/Pages/software.html

*StlShape* - is a       free program for the analysis and design of simply supported beams and       cantilevers. The program can cater for steel, timber and reinforced       concrete to American building codes.

http://members.tripod.com/~stlshape/
or
http://www.seaoc.org/Pages/software.html

*Bridge Application Software*       - free from the Colorado DOT Information Systems, Project Engineering       Customer Support Unit.

http://www.dot.state.co.us/Business/Design/PECSU/

*Excel spreadsheet to       analyse freestanding signs*. Free download from "Engineering Sign Structures".

http://www.signweb.com/installation/cont/engss.html

*The BridgeSight Shear       Designer* - Free shear design aid for reinforced concrete beams. AASHTO LRFD       design. Microsoft Excel version 7.0 or later.

http://www.bridgesite.com/sheardesigner.htm

*Mathcad Worksheets*       - for calculating lateral soil pressures on a retaining wall using the Rankine       method, area of steel for a concrete T-Beam given the design moment and       properties of any general section. Free.

http://www.bridgesite.com/freesoftware.htm

*NONLIN* - Nonlinear       dynamic time history analysis of single degree of freedom systems.       Microsoft Windows based application for the dynamic analysis of single       degree of freedom structural systems.

http://www.fema.gov/home/EMI/nonlin.htm

*Concrete Building Design*  by Computer       - free software with explanations and illustrations covering the  analysis and design of concrete building structural components.

http://ourworld-top.cs.com/JackC7799/index.htm

*Mathcad Application Files* - A free collection of Mathcad applications on the official Mathcad web site. Includes a section on Civil Engineering.

http://www.mathsoft.com/appsindex.html

From *The Structuralist       Net* - Flexible diaphragm shear distribution Excel spreadsheet,       Wide-flange steel beam analysis spreadsheet and an Excel macro to extract       line coordinates from Autocad Drawings. Free downloads.

http://www.structuralist.net/cgi-local/
      UltraBoard/UltraBoard.cgi?
      action=Headlines&BID=67&SID=4522

*MathCad Templates* -       many Mathcad template files for structural engineers on the The       Structuralist.Net.       Free downloads.

http://www.structuralist.net/cgi-local/
      UltraBoard/UltraBoard.cgi?
      action=Headlines&BID=68&SID=4522

*Civil Engineering       Mathcad Templates* - free downloads from the Mathcad Collaboratory.

http://collab.mathsoft.com/~Mathcad2000
      /guests

*Geotechnical       Engineering Software* - Free software from the Office of Bridge       Technology, Federal Highway Administration, United States Department of Transportation.

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/geosoft.htm

*DTColumn* - this       program quickly and easily calculates reinforced concrete column       interaction diagrams. It is a FREE download to anyone interested in using       it.

http://www.dtware.com/

*Plane Failure Analysis -      * calculates the factor of safety for plane failures in rock and soil slopes where defined discontinuity planes exist.       Free from the Southern Illinois University.

http://www.engr.siu.edu/mining/kroeger/

*Wedge Failure Analysis       -* includes a stereonet view of the planes the user inputs and a  printable summary of the analysis. The user can input artifical support       (rockbolts, cables, bolts) or calculate the required support by  entering the desired factor of safety.       Free from the Southern Illinois University.

http://www.engr.siu.edu/mining/kroeger/

*IDARC-BRIDGE -*  A       Program for Three-Dimensional Nonlinear Inelastic Analysis of Bridges.       Allows many aspects of bridge behavior to be explicitly modeled.       Developed at the State University of New York at Buffalo.       The program is distributed free.

http://civil.eng.buffalo.edu/idarc-bridge/

*SteelS*       is a utility containing shape information for W, S, M and HP sections.       Basic mechanical and geometrical properties are shown and its based on       ASTM A6 as it was current in 2000. Freeware.   

http://www.steelsplus.com/freeware.html

 *Rest Of The World - Free Engineering Software*

*3D Pile Analysis and       Cross-section* - 2 free analysis programs in Dutch.

http://home.wanadoo.nl/wolsink

*SpanCAD* is software for       the design of structural reinforced concrete walls, discontinuities, deep beams, walls loaded in plane       and box-shaped structures.

http://www.mechanics.citg.tudelft.nl/
      spancad/

*Structural Safety* -       this program computes the reliability of a structure from the safety factors that are       used in its design. It is freeware, so, you can download and use it free of charge.

http://www.mechanics.citg.tudelft.nl/%7Epierre/
      StructuralSafetyProgram/safman.html

*Raul Canle's Structural Engineering       page* - has some small programs for purlin, stiffeners and plate girder calculations       to USA and Spanish codes available for download (in Spanish).

http://www.ctv.es/USERS/raul.canle/
      home.htm

*IFB (Integrated Floor Beams)*       -The IFB program has been developed for the design of slimfloor  slabs based on Integrated Floor Beams       (IFB) sections, which are composed of a frame with a split-up wide  flange section and a plate welded as bottom or top flange. It is only  possible to calculate simple beams that are hung at the two supports.

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

* AFCC* - The  AFCC program calculates the ultimate loads for composite columns AF  30/120 at room temperature according to EUROCODE 4, part 1.1       (ENV 1944.1-1) and for the ISO fire classes R30, R60, R90 and  R120, in accordance with EUROCODE 4, part 1.2       (ENV 1944,1.2).

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

*AFCB* - The AFCB       program calculates the ultimate bending moments for composite beams at       room temperature according to EUROCODE 4, part 1.1 (ENV 1944.1-1) and for       the ISO fire classes R30, R60, R90 and R120, in accordance with EUROCODE       4, part 1.2 (ENV 1944,1.2).

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

*European Structural       Steel Sections Technical Data* in Excel format from the Europrofil sales       programme.

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

*Response-2000*  is an easy to use sectional analysis program that will calculate the  strength and ductility of a reinforced concrete cross-section subjected  to shear, moment, and axial load. All three loads are considered  simultaneously to find the full load-deformation response using the  latest research based on the modified compression field theory. The  program was developed at the University of Toronto.

http://www.ecf.utoronto.ca/~bentz/r2k.htm

*Membrane-2000*  is an easy to use analysis program that will calculate the  load-deformation relationship for a uniform panel of reinforced concrete  subjected to in-plane shear loading. The program implements the  Modified Compression Field Theory as well as the Rotating Angle-Softened  Truss Model and the Fixed Angle-Softened Truss Models. The program was  developed at the University of Toronto.

http://www.ecf.utoronto.ca/~bentz/m2k.htm

*Shell-2000*  is an easy to use analysis program that will calculate the  load-deformation relationship for a general plate or shell subjected to  any combination of the 8 loads that are possible for such an element.  Shell-2000 is the first program to properly account for the out-of-plane  shear distribution in a rigorous way. The program implements the  Modified Compression Field Theory to arrive at solutions. The program  was developed at the University of Toronto.

http://www.ecf.utoronto.ca/~bentz/s2k.htm

*Triax-2000*  is an easy to use analysis program that will calculate the  load-deformation relationship for a uniform block of reinforced concrete  in three dimensions. It may be subjected to any combination of the  general 6 stresses that can be applied to an arbitrary 3D block. The  program implements the Modified Compression Field Theory to arrive at  solutions. The program was developed at the University of Toronto.

http://www.ecf.utoronto.ca/~bentz/t2k.htm

*Multiple Fastener Connections (WIN/UK/free)*       - Developed for the research project 'double shear timber  connections with dowel type fasteners', by       Dr.Ir. Andre Jorissen. With the MFJ program the reduction in the  load carrying capacity for multiple fastener connections can be  simulated for a variable number of fasteners, depending on the geometry  and material properties.

http://www.veenhoven.com/software.html

*Timber Frame Housing       (DOS/NL/free)*       - Developed for the Nordic Timber Council and distributed amongst  architects, technical schools and consumers in the Netherlands on quite a  large scale. The program shows you the main principles of detailing and  construction for this building method.

http://www.veenhoven.com/software.html

*Dutch Glulam Design Program       (DOS/NL+UK/free)*       - With the glulam design program it is easy to design laminated  timber constructions quickly and accurately. The program has been  designed to be used by structural engineers as well as architects. The  program calculates and optimizes the required dimensions, and outputs  the moments, shear forces and displacements on either screen or printer.

http://www.veenhoven.com/software.html

*Timber Poles Program       (DOS/NL/free)* - Program for the design and calculation of foundations with timber poles.       You can download and use the program for free.

http://www.veenhoven.com/software.html

*Analysis of a       Reinforced Concrete Section* - free spreadsheet for the new Australian Standards Concrete Structures and Bridge Design Codes.       Calculate stresses under combined bending & axial load, minimum reinforcement areas,       crack widths to BS5400 & EuroCode2, ultimate moment capacity for specified axial load,       display moment/axial load interaction diagram.

http://www.terrassociates.com/software.htm

*ProfilARBED* -       European beams selection program. The aim of the program is to give the       user a fast method to find a steel beam and its associated properties.       This can be done by selecting a profile by its name or by searching a       profile responding to a set of user-defined conditions.

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

*CCD* - Composite       Column Design according to Eurocode 4 (ENV 1994-1-1).

http://www.europrofil.lu/Index/
      ind_software.html

*PURLIN SIZER* - is a       downloadable Excel spreadsheet file which uses the information from the       Cold Formed Lipped Channel spreadsheet to automatically size CFLC purlins.       Also, South African Steel Tables in Excel format.

http://www.bauerconsultbotswana.com/
      engineering.html

*DesignInHyne /       TasDesign* - Free timber beam design software for design to Australian       standards.

http://www.huntrobinson.com.au/
      software5.html

*Top1 NL design version       4.21* - Dutch modern design & engineering tool for timber       structures. Optimizes a wide range of structure types, from simple beams       and purlins, through boomerang beams and portals. In glulam, sawn timber       or Kerto. German version available too. Free.

http://www.veenhoven.com/top1nl.html

*Excel spreadsheets for geotechnical engineering*       from the Norwegian University of Science and Technology.

http://www.bygg.ntnu.no/geo/kurs/
      laremod/laremod.htm

*BigSolve* - German       beam/frame analysis program.   

http://www.stabstatik.de/

 *Free Office Software*

*Columbus* - Free       Document Management system from Arup.
*****
http://columbus.arup.com/

*AVG 6.0 Anti-Virus       System* - Free Edition, AVG Resident Protection, AVG Email Scanner, AVG       On-Demand Scanner, Scheduled Tests, Free Virus Database Updates, Automatic Update feature,       Easy-To-Use Interface, Automatic Healing of infected files, AVG Virus       Vault for safe handling of infected files.    
 *****     
http://www.grisoft.com

*F-PROT Anti-Virus       Software
*From the Imperial College server.Free for personal use. Click the following for more       information:   *CLICK!*
 *****     
http://sunsite.org.uk/packages/simtelnet/msdos/virus/

*Time Stamp      * _-      _ a freeware program       you can use to easily track time spent on a project. It enables you to       time how long you spend on a task, including features that let you take       "slack time" for a phone call or break. Times for various tasks       can be linked to an hourly charge rate for accurate billing.
 *****     
http://www.syntap.com

*ZipCentral* is a       free, robust and easy to use zip file manager with a lot of features.       Supports all common zip file actions plus creation of self-extracting       archives, drag and drop, disk spanning, shell execution, repairing damaged       archives and more. User interface similar to other popular shareware       archive managers.   
 *****     
http://zipcentral.iscool.net/

*StarOffice*  software is a powerful, cross-platform office productivity suite --  available free of charge -- that delivers seamless access to  applications and files.       Includes spreadsheet software.
 *****     
http://www.sun.com/staroffice/

*Copernic 2000*  is an intelligent agent that carries out your net-searches by  simultaneously consulting the most important search engines of the  Internet.  Some 65 information sources are accessible with this version.  Copernic 2000 is FREE.
 *****     
http://www.copernic.com

*Go!Zilla* -  recover from download errors and resume failed downloads, manage and  categorize files to download later and get those files from the most  responsive site.       Free unlimited, fully functional.
 *****     
http://www.gozilla.com/

*Microsoft Word Viewer 97/2000 (Win95/98/NT)*
This free program lets you view and print not only MS Word 97/2000 documents, but       also documents created with all prior versions of Word for Windows and version 4.0 and above of Word for Macintosh.
 *****     
http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/
      2000/wd97vwr32.aspx

*Free PDF v0.95 Public Beta       -* Create your own PDFs files for free. Make professional looking, PDF Portable Document Format       viewable/printable with AdobeAcrobat Reader on any platform.
 *****     
http://www.webxd.com/zipguy/freepdf.htm

*Adobe Acrobat Reader* is       free software that lets you view and print Adobe Portable Document Format       (PDF) files.
 *****     
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/
      readstep2.html

*IrfanView* is a very fast FREEWARE       32-Bit graphic viewer for Windoze 9x, Windows NT and Windows 2000.
 *****     
http://stud1.tuwien.ac.at/~e9227474/
      english.htm

*602Pro PC Suite  v2000b*       is an integrated office suite which includes four applications: a  word processor, spreadsheet, graphics editor, and visual desktop.       OS: Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000    License: Freeware.

http://www.software602.com/products/pcs/
      index.html

*GNOME Office*  includes       AbiWord, Gnumeric, GIMP, Dia, EOG, GNOME-PIM, and GNOME-DB.  AbiWord is a word processor, Gnumeric is a spreadsheet application, the  GIMP is an extremely powerful and versatile image editing program, Dia  draws structured diagrams, Eye Of GNOME is an image viewer, GNOME-PIM is  a personal information manager, and       GNOME-DB provides database connectivity.       Freeware project.
 ?     
http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/

*Grids* was  designed as a simple vectorial drawing software       for Windows. Its principal functions are dedicated to schemes  drawing, thus you can generate libraries with symbols which can be  easily used (many symbols are provided with Grids). It can be used for  networks schemes, for electrical schemes, for databases conception,  flood charts,       etc. Grids is a free software.
 ****     
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/
      Lab/3719/

*Drawme* - a  drawing       program for Windows 3.1 This drawing program is freeware and is  designed to provide a simple means for creating diagrams and  illustrations to scale.
 ***     
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/
      homepages/John_Maddock/drawme.htm

*WordWeb*       is a free comprehensive dictionary and thesaurus that works with several       word processors or as a stand alone program. The program has a large       database of more than 120,000 root words, 100,000 synonym sets and comes       with a template file so you can use it directly with Microsoft Word 6.0,       7.0, or 97.   
 *****     
http://wordweb.info/free/

*THE Thinking Man's       Thesaurus* - includes a powerful thesaurus and a dictionary  which can check the spelling of individual words as well as provide you  with a list of similarly spelt words.       Freeware.
 ****     
http://www.theabsolute.net/sware/
      index.html#thes

*Sicyon* is a       freeware all-in-one type of software consisting: expression calculator +       constants database + units converter + solver.
 *****     
http://www.sicyon.com/

*Calc98* - is a       pocket calculator simulator program for the Microsoft Windows operating       system. It is a replacement for the calculator program which is included       with the operating system, with many additional features and greater       flexibility. It is especially designed for scientific and engineering       users and includes a wide range of units conversions and scientific       functions. Free.
 ****     
http://www.calculator.org/

*GraphTablet* - With       a simple, pushbutton interface you can create blank rectangular, polar, or       semilog graph paper on your home printer. Free.
 ***     
http://www.graphtablet.com/








  Similar Threads: Scholarships for btech/mtech students in india Industrial training for btech, mtech, mca, bca 2013/2014 students in Noida Scholarships for engineering/btech students in orissa 2013 Scholarships for UPTU engineering/btech students Scholarship for engineering/btech students 2013

----------

